# Braised Lamb Shank



## masta (Apr 11, 2010)

Early birthday dinner tonight made by Executive Chef...Braised Lamb Shank over hard Polenta Cake topped with Gremolata!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks great masta. Do you still make the spices and such? I loved them. Compliments to the chef!


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 11, 2010)

Double YUM!


----------

